# MTX 1501D Q240 - Want to Replace This Part



## laughatthemall (Aug 3, 2015)

I have an MTX 1501D that has been 'modded' to be '1 ohm stable' (heh). In other words, a transistor has been removed from it that disables the protection circuitry. I have it because, surprise, the FETs are done. I want to re-enable the protection, because it is unnecessary to have it removed. Anyone happen to know what transistor this is? I see many many posts around the 'net on how to remove the component, but none stating 'what' it is (and half of the nitwits even calling it a 'resistor'). Thanks guys!


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Couldnt decide if it was 1G or 1C from the youtube video...

Could be this if it's 1G.

https://www.fairchildsemi.com/datasheets/MP/MPSA06.pdf



http://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/fairchild-semiconductor/MMBTA06/MMBTA06FSCT-ND/458981


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

This could be 1C.

http://www.digikey.com/product-deta...ed/ZXTN25012EFHTA/ZXTN25012EFHTACT-ND/1137303


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

I would look for other transistors in the area and see if they are "1C" or 1G. Likely q240 was the same.


----------

